# Which poor tippers do you tolerate, or not?



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Are there some classes of people that you feel more tolerant toward if they do not tip versus others?

For example, I will be pretty tolerant with an 18 year old kid that I'm picking up working at McDonald's versus a businessman a pickup from the airport and take him to his mansion.

Which poor tippers really bugs you?


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> Are there some classes of people that you feel more tolerant toward if they do not tip versus others?
> 
> For example, I will be pretty tolerant with an 18 year old kid that I'm picking up working at McDonald's versus a businessman a pickup from the airport and take him to his mansion.
> 
> Which poor tippers really bugs you?


College kids usually don't tip. In a way it bothers me, because if you've got enough $$ to go drinking and pay for the Uber to get you there and back, then you've got enough $$ to cough up a buck or two. But, they're young and stupid, so I let them slide.

The ones that piss me off are the ones that have gone to a nice restaurant for dinner and dropped about $75+ per person on dinner and drinks, then when I drive them home all I get is "Thank you, goodnight!".

They tip the maitre d', the bartender, the server, and everyone else in the restaurant, but can't remember to offer the Uber driver who gets their asses home safely anything.

They get 1 star in return, and the next time they need a ride instead of a nice, spacious, and comfortable ride in a luxury SUV, they can cram themselves into a Nissan Altima.


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

The worst non-tippers are bartenders and waitstaff that do not tip. I have had many bartenders and waitstaff and many of them do not tip. Some do and I think it is getting a little better but I have been surprised by the ones that don't tip especially when they talk about how much $ they make and we talk about tips. then the ride ends and they hop out with a big thanks. A few of them I have given a ride to 2 or 3 times and never a tip. I avoid them if I can. 

hairdressers that don't tip and blackjack dealers that don't tip also suck. they expect tips and I normally tip them. Even when I get a crappy haircut I give her $3 or $4.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I dont expect a tip when it's someone that is only using Uber because their car broke down, they missed the bus, etc. They're using Uber out of necessity, not convenience.
Everyone else I expect $2. PAY UP!


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Tolerance is a funny thing. We tolerate non-tippers because there is nothing else to do, except stop driving.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I don't expect or accept tips from anyone so for me it is a non issue as I have never had anyone push back when I tell them that I don't accept tips.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

I agree with all of you. It is disgusting when bartenders or server's who work for tips and acknowledge the importance of it for other service workers then bounce without doing it. I think all drivers should rate nontippers at most a 4. Save the 1and 2s for the worst of the worst. If all of us accepted that and follow through the passengers would catch on that tipping is necessary for the 5.

The new rating system that Uber is starting were the PAX must explain a 4 or lower will help alot with retaliation ratings from nontipping paxholes. 

Yes that means that acceptable riders will have a lower average score in the future. We can figure it out. That's the only way that people will start tipping like a taxi.

If PAX ask about it explain that on rides that cost 12 bucks or less the driver gets half. On short trips a $1 tip would effectively double what little profit if any we get from those trips.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

If it's a retaliation rating, they will make sure to explain that it was the driver that caused the low rating.


----------



## handiacefailure (Mar 12, 2017)

The ones that I pick up from a fancy restaraunt that get dropped off at a nice house really piss me off when they don't tip.

The other ones are service workers who get tips and stiff us


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> College kids usually don't tip. In a way it bothers me, because if you've got enough $$ to go drinking and pay for the Uber to get you there and back, then you've got enough $$ to cough up a buck or two. But, they're young and stupid, so I let them slide.
> 
> The ones that piss me off are the ones that have gone to a nice restaurant for dinner and dropped about $75+ per person on dinner and drinks, then when I drive them home all I get is "Thank you, goodnight!".
> 
> ...


that happened to me 2 weeks ago, couple went to a The River Palm Terrace (expensive steakhouse), they bragged about the surf/turf they shared and the expensive wine they drank. I drove them 25 minutes because they didn't want to worry about DUI, yet they couldn't spare $3-$5 tip?


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> Are there some classes of people that you feel more tolerant toward if they do not tip versus others?
> 
> For example, I will be pretty tolerant with an 18 year old kid that I'm picking up working at McDonald's versus a businessman a pickup from the airport and take him to his mansion.
> 
> Which poor tippers really bugs you?


I view the tip as being included in the rate the passengers are paying...thus, I consider receiving anything extra as a pleasant surprise. On some occasions, I have turned down cash tips and requested the rider to "pay it forward".


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Ribak said:


> I view the tip as being included in the rate the passengers are paying...thus, I consider receiving anything extra as a pleasant surprise. On some occasions, I have turned down cash tips and requested the rider to "pay it forward".


I view it the same way.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I view it the same way.


Hey...where are you from (where do you UBER)? Your profile does not list the location?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Ribak said:


> Hey...where are you from (where do you UBER)? Your profile does not list the location?


DC


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> DC


Seattle here. Please give my best regards to he Trumpster.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I called this out before and I'll say it again
Ribak and Uberfunitis are the same poster. I am convinced of this.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I called this out before and I'll say it again
> Ribak and Uberfunitis are the same poster. I am convinced of this.


Untrue. Moderator should be able to confirm via our IP address locations.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Untrue. Moderator should be able to confirm via our IP address locations.


I even told you in another thread that you 2 would get along and you said you didnt know him.
Now look, you 2 kids chatting it up like best buds. So sweet.

Same guy.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I even told you in another thread that you 2 would get along and you said you didnt know him.
> Now look, you 2 kids chatting it up like best buds. So sweet.
> 
> Same guy.


I do now know him (guessing on male based on profile info). Found out today he is from DC (opposite end of country from me). I most likely will be visiting Johns Hopkins in the fall for an event.....so I might look up [U][COLOR=#0066cc]Uberfunitis[/COLOR][/U] a that time.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

coincidentally, you both have set your accounts to private so we can't see when you're online or can't be followed. Not many do that. You both did.

You've been made. You sounded fake from the beginning saying you liked tips.But you couldn't help yourself, now saying you have refused tips and see them as a pleasant surprise, but you consider them to be included in the fare.
*Once an uberfunitis, always an uberfunitis*


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> coincidentally, you both have set your accounts to private so we can't see when you're online or can't be followed. Not many do that. You both did.
> 
> You've been made. You sounded fake from the beginning saying you liked tips.But you couldn't help yourself, now saying you have refused tips and see them as a pleasant surprise, but you consider them to be included in the fare.
> *Once an uberfunitis, always an uberfunitis*


Noe, You are following me. I will check the box again so it shows when I am on-line. I am usually on-line from 9AM-4:30PM Pacific. Also, on occasion in the early morning and late evening hours. I usually do not check on weekends as I drive full time on Sat-Sun.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Noe, You are following me. I will check the box again so it shows when I am on-line. I am usually on-line from 9AM-4:30PM Pacific. Also, on occasion in the early morning and late evening hours. I usually do not check on weekends as I drive full time on Sat-Sun.


haha. You just changed your settings. Nice try.

You realized both accounts being set to private was too obvious. Little too late though


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> haha. You just changed your settings. Nice try.
> 
> You realized both accounts being set to private was too obvious. Little too late though


Noe. I am not sure of how to convince you. I am heading out to drive during my lunch hour. I will be back on line later today. Have a good day.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Noe. I am not sure of how to convince you. I am heading out to drive during my lunch hour. I will be back on line later today. Have a good day.


Why did you state earlier that you view the tip as being included in the fare?
Explain that.


----------



## handiacefailure (Mar 12, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> coincidentally, you both have set your accounts to private so we can't see when you're online or can't be followed. Not many do that. You both did.
> 
> You've been made. You sounded fake from the beginning saying you liked tips.But you couldn't help yourself, now saying you have refused tips and see them as a pleasant surprise, but you consider them to be included in the fare.
> *Once an uberfunitis, always an uberfunitis*


Any time someone says they refuse tips I become suspicious. And I noticed they have consecutive posts a few minutes apart.

If someone really wants to "pay it forward" then accept the tip and put it in a charity jar or use it to buy a homeless person on the street a cup of coffee instead of discouraging people from tipping.

I don't know of any employee who asks their boss for a paycut and this is the same thing


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Don't bother some people just can not stand that others may have a different opinion than they do. The only reason that I don't accept tips is because I refuse to tip when I am a passenger except when there is really exceptional service and that is rare. Though thinking about it I should probably accept a tip from anyone dumb enough to give me one, but that would not change the fact that I usually will not tip an Uber driver. I would have UberEats but they don't share those tips with servers so I just won't use that service.

And you are correct that the mods can and I am sure have checked IP addresses. I have one and only one account on this forum. It is standard practice anyone who presents an idea that is different is either a shill for Uber or some other conspiracy, don't let the haters bother you.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Don't bother some people just can not stand that others may have a different opinion than they do. .


Having a different opinion and trolling are 2 different things.

Many times you have encouraged others to not tip drivers. That is a troll.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Having a different opinion and trolling are 2 different things.
> 
> Many times you have encouraged others to not tip drivers. That is a troll.


I will continue to encourage others not to tip uber drivers. If that is a troll to you than so be it. I call that a difference of opinion you think that Uber drivers should be tipped I think that they should not be.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I will continue to encourage others not to tip uber drivers. If that is a troll to you than so be it. I call that a difference of opinion you think that Uber drivers should be tipped I think that they should not be.


Right. But if you're the one trying to convince others to not tip, then how are you any different when you stated that I cant stand that others have different opinions? Sounds like you can't stand it either.


----------



## xLuckyLibra (Jul 27, 2017)

If you don't accept tips, I have no idea what you are wasting your time with Uber for.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Right. But if you're the one trying to convince others to not tip, then how are you any different when you stated that I cant stand that others have different opinions? Sounds like you can't stand it either.


I actually enjoy others who think differently than I do, I enjoy the back and forth of discussing the topic. Some on here don't enjoy discussing ideas that they don't agree with and would rather attack the person. I really don't have a problem with that as I have pretty thick skin but it might make some hesitant to voice an opinion that goes against the majority.



xLuckyLibra said:


> If you don't accept tips, I have no idea what you are wasting your time with Uber for.


I do it because it gets me some extra spending money and I love the flexibility of driving when I want to, and I love talking with people. I personally don't mind getting tips but I don't like giving them so it only seemed fair to not accept them.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I do it because it gets me some extra spending money and I love the flexibility of driving when I want to, and I love talking with people. I personally don't mind getting tips but I don't like giving them so it only seemed fair to not accept them.


That other driver might need that $5 a lot more than you. Still dont understand why you insist on encouraging others to do what you do.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> That other driver might need that $5 a lot more than you. Still dont understand why you insist on encouraging others to do what you do.


Because I would like to see even more people not tip their Uber drivers so that it becomes even more common than it is currently and you get rid of these drivers who feel that they need to retaliate in the form of ratings those who do not tip lower. Plus I generally want to be able to get the best service that I can for the lowest price and getting drivers used to doing more and not expecting a tip helps me as a rider.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Why did you state earlier that you view the tip as being included in the fare?
> Explain that.


I view tips as an added benefit&#8230;a nice surprise. Strictly, from a monetary/transactional standpoint, I see it as part of the fare (thus included). In my opinion, the inclusion of the tip takes away from the experience of offering a ride for the pleasure of doing so. Nonetheless, I accept the tip (most of the time).


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ribak said:


> I view tips as an added benefit&#8230;a nice surprise. Strictly, from a monetary/transactional standpoint, I see it as part of the fare (thus included). In my opinion, the inclusion of the tip takes away from the experience of offering a ride for the pleasure of doing so. Nonetheless, I accept the tip (most of the time).


How could it be part of the fare? Is it part of the bill when you go to a restaurant?
If it was part of the fare, why would UBER add a tipping option? Two tips?

If you really believe what you stated, you can't be that smart.
But I don't think you really believe the tip is included. You're just trying to push no tipping


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

My previous fare. 4 guys getting picked up behind the party limo, wanting to bring open beers, tipped him $20..."no, give him this $50". I get them 5 miles back to the hotel, help them stumble out, hand them the beer case. $0, 1 star.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I actually enjoy others who think differently than I do, I enjoy the back and forth of discussing the topic. Some on here don't enjoy discussing ideas that they don't agree with and would rather attack the person. I really don't have a problem with that as I have pretty thick skin but it might make some hesitant to voice an opinion that goes against the majority.
> 
> I do it because it gets me some extra spending money and I love the flexibility of driving when I want to, and I love talking with people. I personally don't mind getting tips but I don't like giving them so it only seemed fair to not accept them.


Everybody thinks differently than you. Nobody in their right mind thinks that way. If you are not doing Uber for the money than what are you doing here?


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> How could it be part of the fare? Is it part of the bill when you go to a restaurant?
> If it was part of the fare, why would UBER add a tipping option? Two tips?
> 
> If you really believe what you stated, you can't be that smart.
> But I don't think you really believe the tip is included. You're just trying to push no tipping


Noe - I gladly accept tips and consider them as an added bonus (cherry on top). On a few occasions, I have refused a cash tip and asked the riders to pay if forward. I consider it "part of the fare" just as a matter of opinion. I recognize that that opinion is in the minority and it is no way intended to discourage others to accept tips. I believe UBER added the option for better press....not because they care about the drivers.

My opinion on restaurants and other service industry professional is different. I consistently tip (regardless of level of service or quality of food). The reason is because the tip is split among multiple individuals (servers, cooks, dishwashers, front desk greeter who gets paid just to be beautiful, etc...). If the food tastes bad, I do not want to decrease the tip as it will take away from others who are also counting on the funds.


----------



## Butter (Jun 26, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Because I would like to see even more people not tip their Uber drivers so that it becomes even more common than it is currently and you get rid of these drivers who feel that they need to retaliate in the form of ratings those who do not tip lower. Plus I generally want to be able to get the best service that I can for the lowest price and getting drivers used to doing more and not expecting a tip helps me as a rider.


What about the drivers that don't retaliate for non-tippers that can use the money (the tip is an incentive to continue to provide excellent service) and do Uber/Lyft for the flexibility it allows them?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Butter said:


> What about the drivers that don't retaliate for non-tippers that can use the money (the tip is an incentive to continue to provide excellent service) and do Uber/Lyft for the flexibility it allows them?


What about them? The rating system can provide that same incentive to continue to provide excellent service because if you do not and get low ratings you loose your job.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I don't care if no one leaves a tip. 

Tips can raise your rating if you were bad, but are not necessary to get a 5 star rating from me.

The only people who irritate me are the ones who say they will tip and then don't.

That said, every now and then I decide to take a long ETA ping... and I usually regret it. Driving half an hour for a $2.47 payout is sad, and a tip really makes that feel a lot less bad.


----------

